# Bad news from Speedferries



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

This appears in the speedferries small print

"Cars, minivans and smaller motorhomes can be accomodated as long as they fall within the overall limitations on height (2,9 m), width (2,0 m) and length (7,0 m), which are given by the configuration of the cardeck and ramps and a tigth sailing schedule. Basically for the same reasons SpeedFerries is unable to take caravans and coaches"

If Speedferries apply this rule it will rule out most coachbuilts.

My Timberland is 1.97metres with the mirrors folded and 2.4 metres with mirrors out.

This is bad news alround.

Don


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Further to my last post.

This is part of a post on another motorhome forum

"I booked our Starfire, 2.23M width, mirrors folded,before I read the posting about 2M. I looked at their website and 2M width was in a section dealing with cars and trailers. I e-mailed Speedferries pointing out width was not mentioned in the section for "Large Vehicles"ie Motorhomes.

They replied they would accept my vehicle on this occasion but their width limit was 2M.

I have suggested they add that info to relevant "Large Vehicle" area on their website".

The last time we used the crossing there were a couple of coachbuilts and only the height was checked on one.

Don


----------

